# Looks like I'll be getting a nexus 7



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

My wonderful wife blurted out when I told her looks like I really want the DNA phone and she was like you can't have it as we can't afford it. I was like I know I said it was the first phone that caught my eye and would like to have. She then said anyways you know your getting a N7 for Christmas. I said no I didn't till now. She said I knew but all I knew was it was a possibility.

So now I am happy to be getting one but the same time she destroyed my Christmas morning surprise of opening it. It will be like droopy dog saying in a mellow voice you know what I'm happy.

So looks like I'll be hanging out here more along with the bolt section. So to the people that don't like me sorry and to the people that do let's have some fun lol. Can't wait to root and rom the sucker.

I am getting the 16 gig version and before you say 32 gig you should get. I had a 32 gig iPod touch and didn't use half the storage on that. Plus my son is getting one also so I get to see his eyes light up and I can start teaching him how to root a nexus. A learning experience for both

So if you still think I need a 32 gig one it is Christmas and I love gifts lol. Can't wait till I can get it in my hands. Tethering to my phone I don't need a new phone for a long time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure you will love it and that's cool the wife is hooking you up but too bad the shock factor is gone lol. I have found that stock rooted with nova launcher works perfectly for me on the N7. But after being on the TBolt as long as you have I'm sure you will want to customize a bit more lol.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

The N7 is awesome. The amount of development is insane. I hardly use my bolt anymore because my N7 is tethered to it with unlimited 4g. I can't beat it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

You'll definitely love it Hell boy! Its so much smoother than the bolt. My boy wants one now that he got his hands on mine. I got my 9 yr old girl the Galaxy Tab 2 w/ a 10.1 inch screen and she loves it. I was a little jealous at first until I seen how much easier the N7 is to handle lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah it will be nice not having to look at a small screen. Lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Esberelias (Nov 23, 2012)

Mines on its way as we speak  UPS tracking says it's out for delivery  got the 32gb 3g version (sorry op.. Don't mean to threadjack)


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just don't use my nexus 7 as much as my Gnex. IDK why


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Esberelias said:


> Mines on its way as we speak  UPS tracking says it's out for delivery  got the 32gb 3g version (sorry op.. Don't mean to threadjack)


Oh don't worry about it. Just give me your first born and all will be forgiven lol.

We decieded to get our son a galaxy tab 2 that they had on sale. We talked it over and figured it would be best as so he wouldn't mix his up with mine. Plus has rear facing camera as he likes to take pics. We opened it to charge it and to load his favorite app games. So when he opens it its ready to go. While playing with it I can say 7in is perfect and can't wait till I get my nexus 7.

Funny thing after I put the tab up and got on my phone for the first time I was like boy my phone feels small lol. Can't wait till I can put the bolt on tethering duty.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> I just don't use my nexus 7 as much as my Gnex. IDK why


I can see why as if I had a gnex or something like it I wouldn't even think of getting a tablet. Beings I have a bolt and no way of paying a high price for a new phone just to keep data. So figured to get a nexus device with ics (with JB coming soon) a tablet would fill my needs and come out cheaper.

Is there a way to receive texts on the nexus? So I don't have to keep picking up my phone?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I can see why as if I had a gnex or something like it I wouldn't even think of getting a tablet. Beings I have a bolt and no way of paying a high price for a new phone just to keep data. So figured to get a nexus device with ics (with JB coming soon) a tablet would fill my needs and come out cheaper.
> 
> Is there a way to receive texts on the nexus? So I don't have to keep picking up my phone?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Yes I use" Tablet talk" from the market . I think its a couple bucks. Basically I connect via BT and this app is flawless.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I can see why as if I had a gnex or something like it I wouldn't even think of getting a tablet. Beings I have a bolt and no way of paying a high price for a new phone just to keep data. So figured to get a nexus device with ics (with JB coming soon) a tablet would fill my needs and come out cheaper.
> 
> Is there a way to receive texts on the nexus? So I don't have to keep picking up my phone?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


You'd be suprised actually. I got my N7 when I had the GNex still and used the N7 more when at home. Why use a 4.6" screen when you can use a 7" screen? I have the S3 now and even at 4.8" when I have been using my tablet and go back to the S3 it's like damn this is small lol.

I also agree that 7" tablets are the perfect size for 1 handed holding and numerous other things. Playing games on it is loads better than 10" because of the controls IMO. I'm sure you and your son will both love your tablets.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

been an evangelist for the 7" form factor since I touched the Kindle Fire, it's just perfect - all the 10" tablets I encounter now just feel ridiculously oversized.

welcome aboard, Hellboy.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

oh time out you're not actually aboard yet...

gtfo, Hellboy.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

number5toad said:


> oh time out you're not actually aboard yet...
> 
> gtfo, Hellboy.


Took you that long to process what I typed in the original post? So I won't be shocked if you don't reply right away.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well I have a nexus7. This thing is awesome I must say I can't believe I waited this long get it. I love my new toy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Hellboy, I'm.kind of in the same situation. I was at my wife's parents house and her mom had a staples bag that was sort of see through that i saw from across the room. I told my wife that it looks like I got the nexus 7. When I came back in from taking the dogs out the bag had shifted and the box was gone...she was like i don't know what your talking about haha.

Pretty fricken excited..just wanted to share my joy lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

THEFILLTER said:


> Hellboy, I'm.kind of in the same situation. I was at my wife's parents house and her mom had a staples bag that was sort of see through that i saw from across the room. I told my wife that it looks like I got the nexus 7. When I came back in from taking the dogs out the bag had shifted and the box was gone...she was like i don't know what your talking about haha.
> 
> Pretty fricken excited..just wanted to share my joy lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha, i got mine 3 days ago, rooted it in 5 mins, when they were in stock in play store and i have carpel tunnel already...cant put it down!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah it is sweet and as I type on my bolt damn its small lol. Volt now has tethering duty. Going to get a program so my texts comes on my nexey lol. To the guy knowing he is getting one. Better hope your wife won't take it back lol. You won't be disappointed on Xmas day. Your wife may regret ever buying it lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

This tablet is absolutely great overall, the price just makes it icing on the cake.

-Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The price is unreal when you look at the prices of like the nook and so on.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

There is DeskSMS too, and some other apps. CloudSMS is another one. Might look into tablet talk myself now that I got my Nexus 7 back to working order after letting it sit for weeks.


----------



## mprunner78 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hell yeah hellboy...how is your thunderbolt I read your post constantly when I had mine...ran it over though here now have a RAZR M...anyway you'll love the easy of customizing the nexus so welcome man

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The bolt is doing fine its now on tethering duty. N7 is great and when I have time I'll root it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

